# Adnoc



## Dugonggary (Mar 14, 2014)

I am considering working for ADNOC Technical Institute in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have any information about the working conditions, good or bad.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dugonggary said:


> I am considering working for ADNOC Technical Institute in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have any information about the working conditions, good or bad.


Hi, 
Welcome to the forum.
This particular section deals with questions specific to Dubai - so the majority of members are going to be Dubai based and maybe less likely to know about ADNOC.
There is another sub-forum for Abu Dhabi & the other Emirates - so you should also ask the question in that section - to ensure the Abu Dhabi based members see it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> This particular section deals with questions specific to Dubai - so the majority of members are going to be Dubai based and maybe less likely to know about ADNOC.
> There is another sub-forum for Abu Dhabi & the other Emirates - so you should also ask the question in that section - to ensure the Abu Dhabi based members see it.
> ...


ADNOC = Abu Dhabi welth, the goverment

It is the deam company to work at.
Best packages,best brand, welcomed by all banks,lots of public holidays, job security

Don't even re0consider,just take it, having adnoc on your resume will be a huge benifit,even if you decided the work place cluture where you are at the institute is not great, but from what i hear, it is very relaxed and laid back


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dugonggary said:


> I am considering working for ADNOC Technical Institute in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have any information about the working conditions, good or bad.


Considered to be amongst the best of employers in the UAE.
(That is a pretty low bar by the way)
You WILL get a typical good old UAE run around during the hiring process. Be mentally prepared, if at all possible...

Good luck


----------



## moman (Mar 25, 2014)

I am also considering working for Adnoc (ATI). If you learn anything useful please let me know.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

When you say considering working for, have you received the offer?

If the recruitment process has just started, be prepared to wait 3/4 months as they'll need to prove to a local government agency that a national can't fill the role.


----------



## moman (Mar 25, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> When you say considering working for, have you received the offer?
> 
> If the recruitment process has just started, be prepared to wait 3/4 months as they'll need to prove to a local government agency that a national can't fill the role.


Par for the course here in the UAE.


----------



## Dugonggary (Mar 14, 2014)

*interview pending*

We have been advised that an interview will be conducted. No date on the interview yet.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dugonggary said:


> We have been advised that an interview will be conducted. No date on the interview yet.


Well if you get past the initial interviews and they settle on you as their candidate, you might get a formal offer around May/June.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> This particular section deals with questions specific to Dubai - so the majority of members are going to be Dubai based and maybe less likely to know about ADNOC.
> There is another sub-forum for Abu Dhabi & the other Emirates - so you should also ask the question in that section - to ensure the Abu Dhabi based members see it.
> ...


Let's hope Steve was being ironic here. That or extremely naive...

There is no Abu Dhabi section to the forum. 

If you post on the completely dead "other UAE" section of the forum, for the 5 northern emirates with very very little in common with Abu Dhabi, and he capital city, you will be extremely lucky to get a response. It is dead. 

Sadly nobody here listens to the calls for an Abu Dhabi forum. I struggle to believe there isn't (a) demand and (b) advertising opportunities here to support it. 

Their loss to other forums I suppose but I like it here ;(


----------



## moman (Mar 25, 2014)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Let's hope Steve was being ironic here. That or extremely naive...
> 
> There is no Abu Dhabi section to the forum.
> 
> ...


I know that whenever I tell people where I live from back in the states I have to say, 
"Near Dubai, like in MI4" 
Then they know what I'm talking about. Other wise they just look at me with a blank stare.


----------

